# Como hacer una tabla de verdad de 12 entradas y 3 salidas?



## javierrbo (Feb 17, 2009)

que tal a todos

tendo pocos conocimientos de circuitos digitales y todo esto de la eletronica 
mi Problema es que necesito implementar un circuito combinacional (tabla de verdad) de 12 entradas y 3 salidas, pero no se como hacerlo de manera sencilla y que funcione, no se si exista una forma de  hacerla con gals22v10
pero creo que no ya que solo tiene 10 entradas y yo necesito 12 o no se si con varias gal22v10 se pueda, otra forma que habia pensado es con un pic pero creo que se necesitaria un pic de 16-bit o mas ya que creo que uno de 8-bit no me funcionaria, o no se, esa es mi duda ?


----------



## sangreaztk (Feb 17, 2009)

Pss hay varias formas de hacerlo, como todo en la vida.
Puedes probar con algún otro spld con mayores recursos.
Puedes multiplexar las entradas/salidas, ya sea con un chip especifico para eso o puedes construirlo con la gal22v10 u otra.
También puedes probar simplificar tu diseño con algún método de lógica digital, por ejemplo con mapas de karnaugh o con añadir algunas compuertas lógicas y/o flipflops.
Con los pics, no sé las especificaciones de tu proyecto, pero no creo que sea necesario tantos recursos como para usar uno de 16 bits (he de suponer que sabes que los 16/8 bits se refiere al número de bits de los datos/registros que utiliza el PIC), si es necesario usar los 16 bits puedes ingeniártelas para concatenar los datos de dos registros.

Buena Vibra!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 17, 2009)

Por que no usas una memoria EPROM? Con una 27C32 tenes 4K x 8 bits, así que tenes 12 entradas de direcciones y hasta 8 salidas diferentes.

Saludos!


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 17, 2009)

y si, lo mejor es como dijeron antes, sino cuando hagas la tabla y resuelvas los mini o maxi terminos o el mapa de karnu vas a estar 15 años haciendolo y vas a usar 5000 compuertas jajaja, saludos!


----------



## javierrbo (Feb 17, 2009)

esperen 
es verdad que en una  gal22v10d puedo tener mas de 10 entradas?


----------



## javierrbo (Feb 20, 2009)

ya intente hacerla con una gal22v10 pero no se pudo dice que son demasiados terminos en la salida

anexo el archivo para que le heche un vistazo
el programa que uso es el opal

se que existe uno, creo que se llama ABEL pero la verdad nunca lo he usado.


----------

